# Anyone else find this...wrong?



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

This was posted on facebook by the group "rescue pets make the best pets".

if its NOT OK for dogs, who should fish be any different :evil:









On a side note, when I lived in Fairbanks, Alaska which has a university and an army base - I would see ALOT of posts on craigslist using all sorts of reasons why they were giving up their cat, dog, fish. Alot were either by people who's spouse was in the middle east and they "couldn't" care for the pet anymore, they were moving or they were leaving the state. I did not leave any of my pets behind when I left the frozen wasteland >.<


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My friend posted this pic this morning. I HAD to reply. There is no excuse in a lot of cases and it is just laziness. There are sometimes acceptable "excuses" but really, I wish people would just do their research!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have never seen that one - that's appalling! Goldfish need love, too =[

I like the one that says "I'm not an until- You find a boyfriend/have a ~real~ baby/find a job/move away - pet, I'm a forever pet."


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking at Georgia's animal cruelty laws the other day, and there is a section that says, and I'm paraphrasing, "there is no law pertaining to cruelty to ANY fish"...I know it was worded legalistically, but that was the gist of it. Sad.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

*what it should say*

"If you can't promise forever, then don't have ANY pets!"


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

"get a pet rock"


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

sarahspins said:


> "get a pet rock"



my youngest daughter has one of those:-D
I never knew they could be so much work:shock:
"Sugar" has a bath, then a quick breakfast, then a walk to school.
Once i've dropped them off at school im given strict instruction 
to make sure she (Sugar) has a nap at lunch after shes had time
watching my sorority then a quick snack before i pick them up after school.
She even has her own little travel bag, one of those miniature versions of 
pet carriers thats for Petshop pets.


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I looked up Indiana's animal cruelty law, and they also specifically exclude fish from any protection. Its so sad that people disregard aquatic life. And I agree, goldfish need love too! The problem is that many people are incredibly ignorant about goldfish. I have talked with people who had no idea that goldfish can live over 20 years, or that they can grow over a foot long. They are told by society and the petstores that goldfish are stupid short lived tiny animals that have no real value except for decoration. Its very sad, as they are beautiful creatures who deserve much more from us.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopeseeker said:


> "If you can't promise forever, then don't have ANY pets!"


AGREE!!! Goldfish can easily outlive 4-legged pets. Mine are already older than 1/2 of the furry pets in my house. 

It's sad that the US is so far behind in animals welfare. :shake:


----------



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

If only people realized how much effort goes into keeping a goldfish!
Too many people think you just chuck it in a bowl of water and let it get on with it, but that is most certainly NOT the case!
Goldfish are totally misunderstood!
They might as well have wrote "if you want an animal that people don't kick up a fuss about if it's suffering, get a goldfish"
I feel bad for goldfish  they get the raw end of the deal! 
That traditional image of a goldfish in a bowl has blinded people of their real needs.

Also, a lot of people don't realize how long they live for!
My ex's goldfish was 15 years old and would have went on a lot longer had he not moved house with it, I think the stress of moving killed it.
But I've heard of goldfish in their 20's plenty of times.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Ugh! People can be so ignorant. that's exactly where my signature came from. No one cares about invertebrates, either. "It's just a bug, who cares if it goes extinct?"


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think it bugs me because it was posted by a pet rescue site. They should know better :twisted:


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Cant find the damnable pick to post a comment.

Ok apparently no need, someothers did it had to like their comments though!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

BettaHeart said:


> my youngest daughter has one of those:-D
> I never knew they could be so much work:shock:
> "Sugar" has a bath, then a quick breakfast, then a walk to school.
> Once i've dropped them off at school im given strict instruction
> ...


lol that's really cute!


----------



## leafythegreat (Aug 17, 2012)

harleraven said:


> No one cares about invertebrates, either. "It's just a bug, who cares if it goes extinct?"


Marine biology major. I feel your pain. People will get their panties in a knot when someone kills a stupidly common bottlenose dolphin, but they don't care when hundreds of pounds of "bycatch" die and the ocean floor is scarred up from trawling nets just to bring their Filet o' Fish to them. Why we in America haven't switched completely to American farm-raised tilapia as our "cheap fish" is beyond me.

In other words, eat your cichlids, kids. It makes the planet happy.

Everyone being fish lovers as you are, if you like eating them as much as you like raising them and you're interested in ethical eating, check it out here. Some ways of catching or raising fish are far more eco-friendly than others.

(Recreational fishermen - you're fine. We like you. You're more than happy to comply with tag-and-release programs and size and number limits. If you can't eat it, you release it, usually alive and quite well. Most of us, myself included, are fishermen ourselves. Rest assured, you make a very small impact on the environment.)

Okay, okay, rant ended.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

...So, I had said that I never saw this posted on FB, but last night, a friend of mine posted it, and then admitted she posted it to bait me into defending the goldfish  It worked, of course.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That is so sad, that fish and YES even bugs are not considered animals. I know a LOT of people who actually have pet insects and give them no real care like what they truly need, spiders left to starve, cockroaches in dirty tanks with far too many in one cage, mantis's....forced to kill one another D:

I had a pet mantis once and I remember crying so hard when he passed away. I pretty much choked on my tears, he was such a smart little animal. People underestimate how smart fish and insects can truly be. AND ANT FARMS GAH...that was the WORST idea ever.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Though i cant understand why one would keep a cockroach as a pet, I do understand that if you decide to do it, do it good for /%¤#¤) shake.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Fisheries science graduate, herpetology-lover, and aquatic entomology enthusiast here. I feel your pain. I fight for the little guys almost daily. The direction this thread has taken reminds me of a quote by one of my favorite authors, Aldo Leopold: 



> The last word in ignorance is the man who says of an animal or plant, "What good is it?" If the land mechanism as a whole is good, then every part is good, whether we understand it or not.


It's from his book, _A Sand County Almanac_. I highly recommend it for anyone interested in studying the natural world.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Goldfish are extremely hard to care for I find. Little poop machines need large tanks, usually double filtration, and certain kinds like bubble eye and Moore can't have certain ornaments due to their buggy eyes!!

And people complain a CAT is too much work. I couldn't keep my kitty because someone screwed me over so bad I rehomed every single animal I had excluding only three fish. But I took it into my own hands NOT to let irresponsible people like a backyard breeder have my cat (to which I was cursed and yelled at for not letting her have my cat?)

Sorry to say but most people... Are dumb. "too much work for a dog" well... A dog is not a plant. And that said. Even plants need care. And so do fish. :/ I OFFERED a store who had two tall vases (16 inch high, and only 2 inch radius) with bettas, bowls. "no we're fine". :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Though i cant understand why one would keep a cockroach as a pet, I do understand that if you decide to do it, do it good for /%¤#¤) shake.


Madagascar Hissing Cockroach


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Goldfish are extremely hard to care for I find. Little poop machines need large tanks, usually double filtration, and certain kinds like bubble eye and Moore can't have certain ornaments due to their buggy eyes!!
> 
> And people complain a CAT is too much work. I couldn't keep my kitty because someone screwed me over so bad I rehomed every single animal I had excluding only three fish. But I took it into my own hands NOT to let irresponsible people like a backyard breeder have my cat (to which I was cursed and yelled at for not letting her have my cat?)
> 
> Sorry to say but most people... Are dumb. "too much work for a dog" well... A dog is not a plant. And that said. Even plants need care. And so do fish. :/ I OFFERED a store who had two tall vases (16 inch high, and only 2 inch radius) with bettas, bowls. "no we're fine". :roll:


 Some plants are hardier to care for than dogs. Many common aquarium fish are also food fish I have one. I say we team up with good Goldfish people and make a Betta and Goldfish proper care awareness group.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol  well in approximately 3 years I will have my own fish store and I'll be promoting all the good things!!  especially the fact that fish are equally if not more tough ;(


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

going back tostate cruelty laws..i am glad to say after a little digging, here in colorado, the law states that "(2) "Animal" means any living dumb creature." which would thereby include fish, bugs, pretty much all pets.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> going back tostate cruelty laws..i am glad to say after a little digging, here in colorado, the law states that "(2) "Animal" means any living dumb creature." which would thereby include fish, bugs, pretty much all pets.


Actually Bettas are pretty intelligant so are many fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

"any living dumb creature" I work with some of those :lol: I don't think anything is stupid. Some may be... Ditsy (I had a betta named that lol) or more "off" but everything has a purpose... From the beetles, to the vultures, to everything else.

I remember my friend worked for a bird shelter. Which snapped necks of birds when they were overrun and the animals would die slowly and painfully. I have rarely met a shelter that REALLY cared.

ChoclateBetta: betta awareness lol  I've sent out care pamphlets with rescue bettas and bred bettas, and have talked to some of those people - the fish do well and they learned things they never knew! Approach is everything


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

i believe by dumb they mean a creature that cannot speak


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

agunn1231 said:


> i believe by dumb they mean a creature that cannot speak


Not all people can talk look at Steven hawking.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> "any living dumb creature" I work with some of those :lol: I don't think anything is stupid. Some may be... Ditsy (I had a betta named that lol) or more "off" but everything has a purpose... From the beetles, to the vultures, to everything else.
> 
> I remember my friend worked for a bird shelter. Which snapped necks of birds when they were overrun and the animals would die slowly and painfully. I have rarely met a shelter that REALLY cared.
> 
> ChoclateBetta: betta awareness lol  I've sent out care pamphlets with rescue bettas and bred bettas, and have talked to some of those people - the fish do well and they learned things they never knew! Approach is everything


By that do you mean I know my Bettas.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Not all people can talk look at Steven hawking.


This is true, and he is quite smart, to further clarify the term dumb they use in the law doesnt mean stupid though. 
Here's the definition of the type of dumb that is used in the law here, taken from the merriam Webster website
"Main Entry: 1dumb 
Pronunciation: \ˈdəm\
Function: adjective
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English; akin to Old High German tumb mute
Date: before 12th century
1 a : lacking the human power of speech <dumb animals> b of a person often offensive : lacking the ability to speak
2 : temporarily unable to speak (as from shock or astonishment) <struck dumb with fear>
3 : not expressed in uttered words <dumb grief>
4 : silent; also : taciturn"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ChoclateBetta yes, I mean it is a good idea. If you know your stuff, has confidence in it and are still willing to learn whilst teaching - then you know your stuff. Somehow I have a betta that is not mine chilling in my house with me because he is sick :roll: but apparently I'm "that fish person" :lol: you could do something like a rescue in your area maybe? Brings awareness - or even starting out with non-vicious videos, slides, pamphlets etc


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a senior fluff ball cat, and 8 fish all of whom I love dearly. Getting rid of them would just be a no. My pets are my happy pills, just their side effects are less severe. :]


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

my signature explains it all, all animals should be treated with respect and equally


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Now I had to rehome my animals... But because he guy stranded me from home, and I had a week before I had to move so I did my best for the fish, beardie and cat - so I do understand some circumstances that come up and slap people in the face. BUT... Most people dump animals here and there :/


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I wonder how old that law is...I'm thinking it also means can't speak. 
Back in the day, I do beleive deaf people who could not speak properly were refered to as being "deaf and dumb".


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some old laws are still around - or have been brought back. 

I actually cannot believe how many people will not buy their kid lets say... A hamster, (not that i agree kids should pressure parents into a furry) but buy them a fish in a bowl :/ personally I would be a FAMILY pet because ANY pet should be the concern of the family not a single person especially a kid.


----------



## moonbubble (Oct 12, 2012)

sarahspins said:


> "get a pet rock"


When I used to have pet rocks, I always abandoned them within a day... poor rocks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: nicely done


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read Hamsters are pretty hard to care for.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes they can be lol. Making sure to have food and water fresh every day, cleaning must be done to avoid URI and UTI, wet tail is possible, colds kill them, dampness or being in a colder environment is bad, cedar shavings are poison, aspen shavings are not ideal, if they squirm they can fall... Breaking a limb can kill them or cause great suffering, some might have their teeth over-grow... :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds a lot easier than I expected my parents said I can have a hamster if I get rid of my fish not worth it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol not fair! :lol: I prefer my fish anyways. I will say though my children will not have such pets. They may have certain pets at a certain age, and will be fair warned they MUST be responsible. First pet we will take care of together - as lead by example is not just a pretty saying.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you do tons of help.


----------

